# 2.0GHz OR 2.4GHz?



## jcn (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking to purchase a new 20" iMac. Not sure if we should get the 2.0GHz OR 2.4GHz model.

Usage would consist of mainly web/email for myself and some basic Microsoft Office duties for my wife. Both of us enjoy using the iLife programs. Gaming is not a factor. Microsoft apps would be run through XP by way of Boot Camp or Parallels or VMware.

Our thoughts are to save about $300 with the 2.0GHz model and apply it to purchase additional ram to help handle the PC side. Hard drive storage not a big issue.

Not sure how the different graphics cards will come into play (again, no gaming, but we both like fiddling with iMovie and burning dvds). Would the differences in these two models impact our usage?

Any thoughts and recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## emorycreek (Jun 29, 2003)

*2.4*

I just bought a 2.4 and it is noticably quicker than the 2.0 I have at work. Go for it!:clap:


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Seems reasonable to me. Pretty hard to tell the difference between 2.0 and 2.4. You will definitely notice more RAM though.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Don't know about the 2.0 but I had the previous gen 2.16 core2duo and I honestly don't notice that much difference between the 2.16 and the 2.4 I have now.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

It is not just CPU speed. You get more Hard drive space and a better video card with more RAM on the 2.4Ghz model.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't mean to be forum snob but did you conduct a search on the forum first? As I recall there have been a few posts regarding this type of issue.

Here is one such thread  like this one.

Overall probably the review from macworld is the most informative on how to make your decision. http://www.macworld.com/2007/08/reviews/aluminumimac/index.php, most likely you'll want to skip most of the read and go straight to the bottom blurb titled "Macworld’s buying advice".


----------

